# Nox recall repair time was...



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

93 minutes from the time I stepped out of the car until my butt was back in the seat. I had pulled into the dealership unannounced with no appointment just to check on the status.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

That is about how long my father took to do mine.


----------



## BigToe (Nov 5, 2016)

That seams like a long time to check status.. Wonder how long it would take them to do the service.


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

I don't j ow if you were being funny, but it was 93 minutes total from checking status to getting car fixed and leaving dealership. I'd say that's not bad.


----------



## BigToe (Nov 5, 2016)

DslGate said:


> I don't j ow if you were being funny, but it was 93 minutes total from checking status to getting car fixed and leaving dealership. I'd say that's not bad.


LOL  Ya I got, after two reads.. I'd say that was good service by your dealer.. I've never experienced anything like that. Usually have to book an appointment two weeks in advance and leave it for the day, even for an oil change. Once the service advisor slipped and said, "Not sure we can schedule the diesel mechanic for that day"...


----------



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

Now I have to throw a turd in the pool. Scheduled an appoint at 9am the next day for the wife's. She had to sit in the waiting room a bit over three hours to get hers done. The excuse was a computer glitch that delayed the reflash.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I dropped ours off at 4PM on Friday for the recall, along with an oil change - so they have it for the weekend (my guess is it'll be done Monday), and we have a loaner for the whole time. Fine by me!


----------

